# Harry Potter characters



## Confusticated (Sep 25, 2010)

Who is everybody's favorite character?

Snape & Hermione... plus love entire Weasley family.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 29, 2010)

Luna Lovegood, yall! :*cool:


----------

